# Caillebotis



## pilypunk

Buenos dias!

EStoy tratando de encontrar la traduccion en español de la palabra _Caillebotis _, en el contexto nautico.

Para mi, es algo asi como un enrejado de madera, pero no se si en ese contexto especifico lleve otro nombre.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Pinairun

¿Podría ser una "rejilla"?


----------



## Pohana

En Venezuela se llama _parillas_ (entre otras acepciones) a unas rejillas (casi siempre metálicas) que se colocan _generalmente_ en posición horizontal, les caillebotis sont des treillis destinés à être posés sur le sol...


----------



## pilypunk

¡Todos tenéis razón!
Sin embargo, esa no es él la traducción de lo que estoy buscando, pero la culpa la tengo yo (bueno la tiene el autor del texto), figúrense que después de haber buscado por todas partes, el famoso _caillebotis_ salió siendo una escotilla tal y como la podéis ver aquí .
El misterio del caillebotis / escotilla està resuelto aqui (en francés) : 
"Sur les vaisseaux anciens, par beau temps et afin d'aérer les compartiments inférieurs, on remplaçait les panneaux étanches par des panneaux en bois en forme de grille appelés _caillebotis_."

Les doy un montón de gracias por su ayuda, y les pido que me disculpen por este error.


----------



## Lexinauta

Lo siento, pero *¡ninguno tiene razón!*

 La traducción del término náutico 'caillebotis' es *'enjaretado'*.
*

*


----------



## pilypunk

Creo que tienes razòn Lexinauta, eso es lo que màs parece corresponder a lo que estoy buscando.


----------



## Lexinauta

> *enjaretado.*
> (Del part. de _enjaretar_).
> *1.* m. Tablero formado de tabloncillos colocados de modo que formen enrejado.


Como verás, la definición del DRAE coincide con la descripción de tu post # 5, de Wikipedia. 
Pero también se usaban, en los antiguos veleros, como protección de la cubierta (por ej., el timonel manejaba el timón parado sobre un enjaretado).


----------



## Pohana

En todo caso me da la impresión que parilla clic es un nombre que se dá a los enjaretados


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola, Pohana:
No niego que, en general, se trataría de una 'parrilla', como bien decís.
Pero *pilypunk* preguntó por 'la traduccion en español de la palabra _Caillebotis_, en el contexto naútico', y en éste el término técnico preciso es *'enjaretado'*.
Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En el contexto naútico, tiene razón Lexi, se traduce por *enjaretado*. Ver en estos glosarios que tenemos recogidos a la cabeza de las preguntas del foro:


http://www.bruzelius.info/Nautica/Etymology/Spanish/OScanlan(1847)_p227.html (*Marine nomenclature 1847/Naútica nomencaltura 1847*)
http://www.diccionario-nautico.com.ar/trilingue.php (*Marine / Naútica*. ES-EN-FR)
Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sprax

desde mi ignorancia, el término me induce a pensar en la rejilla-trampilla que en barcos veleros antiguos (carabela, galeón) daba acceso a la bodega del barco desde la cubierta.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:



> CAILLEBOT(T)IS, (CAILLEBOTIS, CAILLEBOTTIS), subst. masc.
> *A.−* _MAR._  Treillis fermant les écoutilles d'un navire.
> CNRTL


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/caillebotis
Esa es la definición del término francés cuya traducción buscamos. Así ya quedará claro.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> Esa es la definición del término francés cuya traducción buscamos. Así ya quedará claro.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Ben, désolé, mais en l'occurence cette définition est "hors d'age" et n'a plus rien à voir avec l'usage au cours du dernier siècle.
Aujourd'hui ... on peut en trouver de plus ou moins sofistiqués dans différents matériaux.
La fonction de cette garniture, souvent amovible, est d'empécher l'abrasion (peintures sur acier ou gelcoat), de permettre l'écoulement de l'eau et d'éviter les glissades. 
On les trouve en particulier dans les fonds de cockpit, les bancs, les marches ... et aussi _parfois_ sur les écoutilles (éviter la glissade et protéger la glace)
Et oui, "enrajetado" et la définition donnée par Lexinaute me paraissent convaincantes.


----------



## Gévy

pilypunk said:


> ¡Todos tenéis razón!
> Sin embargo, esa no es él la traducción de lo que estoy buscando, pero la culpa la tengo yo (bueno la tiene el autor del texto), figúrense que después de haber buscado por todas partes, el famoso _caillebotis_ salió siendo una escotilla tal y como la podéis ver aquí .
> El misterio del caillebotis / escotilla està resuelto aqui (en francés) :
> "Sur les vaisseaux anciens, par beau temps et afin d'aérer les compartiments inférieurs, on remplaçait les panneaux étanches par des panneaux en bois en forme de grille appelés _caillebotis_."
> 
> Les doy un montón de gracias por su ayuda, y les pido que me disculpen por este error.



Hola Jprr:

Había entendido que ese era justamente el contexto:  un barco antiguo.

Debo de haber entendido mal lo que nos quiso decir Pilypunk.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> ...
> Debo de haber entendido mal lo que nos quiso decir Pilypunk.
> ...


Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre non plus... Une écoutille (una escotilla) c'est une _*ouverture *_- je ne vois pas comment l'assimiler à un caillebotis. Qu'il s'agisse d'un navire ancien ne change rien à l'affaire.
  Cela reviendrait à dire que la persienne /le volet c'est la même chose que la fenêtre. 
Du reste, si par beau temps on utilisait des caillebotis, dès qu'il y avait un peu de mer on_* fermait les écoutilles*_ avec des panneaux / des capots ... ou au minimum des tauds sérieusement maintenus.

L'ensemble de l'article du CNRTL n'est pas faux, mais mériterait d'être revu entièrement en incluant des références plus récentes rendant compte des usages actuels (notamment du fait du développement de la marine de plaisance)


----------



## pilypunk

Hola amigos.

Solo queria aclarar unos puntos:

Si he dicho que el caillebotis que estaba buscando correspondia a una escotilla, es porque el autor, me confirmo que él se habia referido a la definiciòn de Wikipedia, y lo que mencionaba era eso, pero como dice *JPRR* son dos cosas distintas, y sigo pensando que enjaretado es mas correcto, les dejo otra imagen que corresponde màs a lo que el autor queria decir aqui (De hecho pienso que se inspirò de ella y de ahi viene la confusiòn).

Por otra parte _en frances,_ he visto al menos dos nombres distintos para eso: _caillebotis y __claire voie_ (numeros 9, 10 y 16).

Por ultimo, cuando aparecen en google las imagenes por *enjaretado*, y que le pregunto a los franceses como ellos llaman eso, espontaneamente me responden _caillebotis _y cuando les muestro un zampeado, me dicen:_ "c'est une passerelle !"_ .


----------



## jprr

pilypunk said:


> Por otra parte _en frances,_ he visto al menos dos nombres distintos para eso: _caillebotis y __claire voie_ (numeros 9, 10 y 16).


Ce n'est pas tout-à-fait la même chose... La claire-voie correspond plus ou moins à ce qu'on appelle actuellement un "roof" et donne généralement accés à "une descente" (los marineros nunca hablan de "escaliers" )


> ♦ _MAR._  Sorte de panneau formant toit pour l'écoulement des eaux.


_ (source)_


----------



## Lexinauta

jprr said:


> Ce n'est pas tout-à-fait la même chose...


La 'claire voie' puede ser llamada, en español, 'lucerna' o 'claraboya'. Pero si se trata de un acceso a las bodegas, con techo a una o dos aguas, el término marinero es 'tambucho'.


----------

